# Late Season Muzzleloader Elk Strategy Advice Appreciated



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

This is my first year muzzleloader elk hunting and my wife is really pumped up and wanting to get her bull or even a cow. I have hunted archery and rifle elk for many years and have learned how to have success in these seasons but this late season has me a little unsure how to hunt? I cut my multi-season bull tag already on a 3x4 satellite bull during the rifle hunt so I am focused on helping my wife. I do have a cow tag. 

We are hunting in the uintas in an area that has very little visibility so we are really restricted to either sitting a meadow or finding fresh track and tracking them in the snow. When it comes to sitting a meadow, would you hunt meadows that are traditionally good in the earlier season or would you look for meadows / hill sides with a lot of sun shine for elk looking to warm up? Also, do you do a lot of cow calling this time of year or do you stay pretty silent? Finally, I am not sure if I should stay in the high country at around 9,000+ feet where I hunt earlier in the season or if I should be looking in lower terrain this time of year. 

I really want my wife who is a new to hunting to have a fun experience even if she doesn't get an elk. Any advice on what approach to take would be very appreciated.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I love hunting Elk in November with a smoke pole. Oh, wait--I once did. 


I've had mixed success with the Muzzy Elk. 10+ years ago it was fantastic, and seemed to see more elk than now days. The past couple years I've hunted the ML season, it was tuff! They have been pushed around and chased for 4 months and are educated. I'd find Elk, but when I came within 200 yards of them they were Gonzo.


Generally the Elk wont be in the areas you see them during the archery season. During my ventures, I've found them in the oaks and thick stuff trying to replenish fats the Bulls lost during the Rut. The meadow grass will be frozen and have lost the nutrient value. Look for high nutrition type forage and you'll find the elk.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

My 2 cents of amateurish advice:


If I were to hunt muzzy right now, here is what I would do.


First, I would figure out where the nearest wintering grounds are. They won't be there this early in the year, but they might be slowly migrating in that general direction.


Then, I would find where all the hunters are. That is where Elk won't be, or, won't be for long. Find the edges, and escape routes of the "pressure zone".

From there, I'd look at where the steepest, nastiest, thickest, hardest to reach terrain is, and look there. 



Also, if you have an idea where they might be, and where they'll be going, that puts you in a situation where you can anticipate them, and be ahead of them as they move toward you to get away from the sea of smoke poles.


At this stage in the game, their going to be focused on finding a safe place to be. Given the hunting pressure since August, their going to be well educated, and if they hear any motor vehicle of any kind, they'll move, and be gone like a fart in the wind.


I've only hunted elk muzzy once, so take my ramblings for what its worth.


----------

